# von innen und von außen



## M.T

Quisiera saber por favor que significa la siguiente frase
*"danke du liebe schöne frau-von innen wie von aussen-du gefällst mir"*

y quisiera saber por que se dice danke du eso es como gracias tu verdad?, pero por que no es danke dir o dich, el uso de eso me confunde.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## muycuriosa

M.T said:


> Quisiera saber por favor que significa la siguiente frase
> *"danke du liebe schöne frau-von innen wie von aussen-du gefällst mir"*
> 
> y quisiera saber por que se dice danke du eso es como gracias tu verdad?, pero por que no es danke dir o dich, el uso de eso me confunde.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


 
Para tener una traducción correcta de tu frase tienes que esperar a que te responda un nativo o un alemán con buenos conocimientos de español ... yo simplemente puedo intentar darte una idea de lo que significa:

'Gracias, mujer querida y bella / querida guapa / mujer bella y amable - (tú) me gustas, del / el / tu (?) interior como del / el / tu exterior.'
Quizás ya te sirva un poco - y podrás poner la frase en buen español.

'Danke, du ...' - el 'du' no va con 'danke' sino con 'liebe schöne Frau'. Es lo mismo con 'Hör auf, du Idiot, jetzt reicht's' y me parece que no se expresa en español.

'lieb' podría ser como en una carta: 'querido/a' o referirse a una cualidad de la persona: 'amable, simpático'.

Saludos


----------



## M.T

Hey ! muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Hexlein

La forista *muy curiosa  *ya lo explicó muy bien; "von innen und von außen" me parece que se dice "por dentro y por fuera" (se refiere a la belleza).
"lieb" también puede ser "bueno", los niños buenos son "liebe Kinder", pero aquí la traducción "querida" me parece bien.

* Gracias, mujer querida y hermosa [o: querida mujer hermosa] - por dentro y por fuera - me gustas.

*Saludos,
Hexlein


----------



## hanselhoff2004

Hola MT, te voy a dar mi traducción:
"Gracias, querida y hermosa mujer. Lo eres tanto por dentro como por fuera. Me gustas."
Como ya te dice otra forera, "du" pertenece a la expresión vocativa "du liebe schöne Frau", lo que pasa es que en español no lo traducimos, no es idiomático en nuestra lengua. Y la misma razón vale para cambiar la puntuación: no tenemos por qué mantenerla si no hay una razón especial para ello (lo que, obviamente, complicaría mucho la buena traducción).
Espero que te sirva. 

Saludos.


----------



## M.T

Gracias por sus respuestas, siempre tengo problemas en entender el Aleman, pero ustedes me han ayudado a comprender mejor!

Danke!!!


----------

